# Blade 7 weeks



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of Blade taken today in the garden!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww wow hes soooo soo cute, your so lucky, he looks like a total joy to have about


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful Dog..


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, he's almost cross eyed on the last pic, lol
Won't be long till you look back on the those photos and think 'Christ, you've gotten huuge!'  x


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

oh my god he is totally adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

That is one cute puppy .. totally huggable


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

The last one is extra adorable!!! :001_wub:


----------



## littlenicky (Apr 2, 2010)

aww how cute  x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love him he is sooo cute!:thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

hes super dooper cute! I WANT BLADE... please?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely comments! :thumbup:  

He certainly is very cuddly! 

He is rolling round in the lounge as i type having a 'wrestle' with Logan! LOL


----------



## chrissie-h (Apr 18, 2010)

He's lovely! I especially like the last photo... looks like he's going to grow into a very handsome dog


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

chrissie-h said:


> He's lovely! I especially like the last photo... looks like he's going to grow into a very handsome dog


Thank you. I think he will be a little heartbreaker!! LOL

He already gives me 'the eyes'!! (how can i tell him off?! LOL)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

#1 son has just seen a pic of Blade when i was flicking around the forum...if he ever goes missing, ask me to give Mike a shout.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Aaaww he is lovely and getting so big, is Logan still being the doteful big brother ?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Bexy said:


> Aaaww he is lovely and getting so big, is Logan still being the doteful big brother ?


Yes he most certainly is getting a big lad! He can't fit through the run fence anymore much to his disgust!! LOL

Logan is still being a very good big brother, he has been a bit poorly recently and yet still has the patience of a saint with the little fluffmonster! :thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

great name by the way!!hehehe.he's lush.

whats been the matter with logan now he is truely stunning!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

jon bda said:


> #1 son has just seen a pic of Blade when i was flicking around the forum...if he ever goes missing, ask me to give Mike a shout.


Hahaha! Okay i will do! LOL


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

blade100 said:


> great name by the way!!hehehe.he's lush.
> 
> whats been the matter with logan now he is truely stunning!


He has vomiting and diarrhoea for over a week on and off now (i have another thread going about him) He has been in the vets for a tonne of blood tests and got to wait until tuesday for the results. He is as bright as a button today though and wrestling with Blade as i type!! :thumbup: It sounds like chewbacca verses a squeaky mouse in the lounge at the mo!!! LOL

Thanks for the comliment by the way i am biased but yes i think he is a handsome lad too! But then so is yours, gorgeous pic on your signature!


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

way too cute hehehe


----------

